# Considering a Great Dane



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

We are mildly considering adopting a Great Dane (a show potential that didn't work out). Her name is Betty and she's a 2 year old, 120 lb mismarked mantle.

Now, as many of you now, I breed mini dachshund and ONLY mini dachshunds - this has been my only breed my entire life and the same goes for my husband.

We were actually kind of set on a Dobie, but I saw her and it just kind of clicked. She's extremely laid back, potty trained, crate trained, great with kids, other dogs, so on and so forth. And the idea of not having to work with a puppy makes me really happy, LOL! I work with puppies every day... they are hard work!

Anyway, blah blah blah...

My 10 doxies, all together, eat about 3.5 pounds of food a day.

What would you fellow raw feeding Great Dane owners recommend as a percentage? My doxies eat about about 2.5% a day... I'm assuming a Great Dane, fully grown, would eat maybe 1.5%, maybe?

Furthermore, I feed ground (muscle meat plus organ) and chicken necks. I would NOT be able to feed ground to a GD, right? Too much danger in bloating? Would big whole pieces of meat be better?

Again, we're just weighing the pros and cons here. It's an opportunity that presented itself and, well, a lightbulb just went off!

Thanks!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Any helpful tips on this?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't really recommend feeding ground to any dog.. you lose one of the main benefits of raw (the dental). That being said I DO feed ground beef because it's much more affordable than other sources for me. I've never heard of it causing a higher chance of bloating and I have a bloat prone breed.

I'd start at 1.5% and work up from there.. most giant dogs don't eat a high percentage of food.

Is she going to be bred?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I don't really recommend feeding ground to any dog.. you lose one of the main benefits of raw (the dental). That being said I DO feed ground beef because it's much more affordable than other sources for me. I've never heard of it causing a higher chance of bloating and I have a bloat prone breed.
> 
> I'd start at 1.5% and work up from there.. most giant dogs don't eat a high percentage of food.
> 
> Is she going to be bred?


Oh yeah, the doxies are fed a chicken, turkey, pork, beef and organ ground mix PLUS chicken necks (so they get that dental benefit). When I have it I feed whole pieces. The mix I buy is $1.79/lb though, so that's that... LOL!

Bred? EGAD, NO!!! My doxie puppies are enough hard work! Just want a lovely family pet


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

My girls generally eat around 2 lbs each a day......Maya is growing though so I suspect this may taper off eventually, and Minnie has an insane metabolism and could probably eat 5 lbs a day and not gain a pound (she is fed half kibble, half raw).


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am not sure how ground would make any difference with regards to bloat. That said, there are enough theories out there..I'm sure someone could make a claim for it. Personally, I have been feeding mostly ground for the past several months to the standard poodles because of ease of obtaining exotic proteins. Their teeth have developed *no plaque* eating ground. They still are eating all meat, bone and organ so the carbs/sugars that really promote plaque simply aren't present. 

Personally, I actually feel *safer* feeding ground as opposed to chunks of meat because of my dogs' tendency to gulp chunks of boneless meat. With ground, I sort of smear it on the bottom of the bowl and it's a bit more challenging to eat. Again, I doubt you will find any scientific proof (or even close to it) one way or the other with ground vs. whole.

Interesting choice, adding a Great Dane to a houseful of Doxies and Doxie puppies. Sounds dangerous, LOL! anda:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Interesting choice, adding a Great Dane to a houseful of Doxies and Doxie puppies. Sounds dangerous, LOL!


Reminds me of that very cute old Disney movie, _"The Ugly Dachshund"_.:biggrin:
The Ugly Dachshund trailer, Great Dane 1966 Disney - YouTube


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

BrownieM said:


> Interesting choice, adding a Great Dane to a houseful of Doxies and Doxie puppies. Sounds dangerous, LOL! anda:


A part of me agrees... but perhaps my girls are just unusually clumsy!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a large mastiff who lives with a small dachshund mix. For the most part, he is mindful of where to put his feet (and we live in a small place). I didn't have to train him, they just worked it out. 

I would say give the Dane bigger pieces of meat that he has to work on, not just ground and turkey necks. While my dog chews very well, you have to be careful they don't inhale small bone in meats. Whole chicken backs would make a nice addition.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It really just depends on the dog as far as how much they will eat. One of my girls eats about 2.5 lbs per day, and one of my boys eats closer to 4 lbs a day. It depends on what you're feeding, activity level, metabolism, etc. if you're concerned about if it will eat too much, a giant breed probably isn't a wise choice. 

That said, if you're not concerned about cost to feed, or vet, I personally have no reservations having a little Corgi in our pack of Danes. They do work it out, and it's not as dangerous as it might seem. :biggrin: well, mostly the Corgi learned quick to tuck & duck lol.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Mouse my little deaf/vi doxie girl was fostered with 8 great danes from the time she was 4 months 'till she was 5.5 months... She played with them constantly, and never got hurt. They were all rescues, varying ages and temperaments, but they were all gentle with her.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh no, I'm not concerned about the doxies and the Dane being together. Especially if it's this dane. From what the owner describes, she is very laid back and calm and relaxed.

Yes, I was going over my sources last night as to what to feed... Thinking chicken cages, chicken backs (more meaty than cages), and I can get whole chickens for $1.19/lb and whole turkeys for $1.31/lb. Also whole duck for $2.70/lb. Can get whole pieces of beef trim for $1.79/lb. All in all I will probably end up paying an average of $1.25/lb or something.

Price isn't an issue - just want to have an idea as to what to expect, that's all. Want to make a prepared and informed decision.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

minnieme said:


> A part of me agrees... but perhaps my girls are just unusually clumsy!


We know a guy who owns a dane and took in a tiny yorkie, Princess, that his mom (who is a yorkie breeder) had hand raised from birth after her momma died from complications. Because both were fairly young at the time of moving into the same household they have learned to co-exist very well. You can see how Bontai is very aware of where Princess is and he is very careful around her. Princess also has a big dog personality. No snippiness, fear, or yappiness from her. She retrieves full sized tennis balls as well as Buck does! It's too cute. 

When you get this dane we had better be seeing pictures!

Totally just realized that, growing up, I had a friend who had a dane named Duke and a mini doxie named Peachie. They were fine together too. Peachie was never injured by Duke.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know that I'd be concerned necessarily about lack of gentleness, just the sheer size difference. If the dane steps on a baby puppy on accident...


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I don't know that I'd be concerned necessarily about lack of gentleness, just the sheer size difference. If the dane steps on a baby puppy on accident...


No one is allowed with the puppies but Moms - they are separated from all the other dogs. They are only let out with the big dogs when they are at least 13 weeks old.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if you can afford to feed the gentle dane, then i say go for it.

there is obviously a connection you feel....and you'll integrate the dane into the pack.

as to ground and grinds.....i still cannot feed my pug 'large' meats. he swallows them whole and then horks. i cut meat into pieces. he gets enough bones to gnaw on and his teeth are perfect.

i gave him a hunk of beef the other night and he threw it all up. i must be really loving this dog, because i took the slimy piece of meat, cut it up and he ate it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I found via the Doberman yahoo group that lots of Dobie owners also have dachshunds, for some reason.

I do have some trouble with stomping - Rebel is normally very careful of the little dogs but when he gets excited he's all alone in his own little world, and we are pretty good at grabbing him or scooping up whatever dog is in the vicinity.

The worst time was when our elderly neighbor came to the door to ask me to help him get his wife up - she had fallen - I wasn't paying attention to the dogs because I had my mind on the neighbor and as I went out Rebel knocked Snorkels down the steps. 

But overall, we do pretty well. Rebel also eats very little for his size, but he does eat about 2 percent. Which is 2 pounds a day.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> i gave him a hunk of beef the other night and he threw it all up. i must be really loving this dog, because i took the slimy piece of meat, cut it up and he ate it.


You are a better woman than me! There is still a giant slimy pile of grassy puke on the front porch and I'm walking around it, not looking at it, hoping it will go away.

But then, I have the flu. At least that's my excuse.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

my dane girl fluctuates between 115 and 120 pounds and she eats about two pounds a day. i would recommend more whole boney pieces if for no other reason than the mental stimulation and jaw exercise they get from chewing on a big chunk.

danes are a wonderful breed. i will never have anything else - i am honestly a dane snob now :smile: . i think you should adopt her. she sounds like a sweet girl and supporting rescue is even better!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

A Dane will be a wonderful addition to your home! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Roo said:


> Reminds me of that very cute old Disney movie, _"The Ugly Dachshund"_.:biggrin:
> The Ugly Dachshund trailer, Great Dane 1966 Disney - YouTube


HAHA i was jsut going to say "youll end up with an ugly dachsund"!!!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Wanted to update you all on this!

We didn't end up getting that particular great dane. However, we may have found "the one"! We're only in the application process but I think (I hope?) it's looking good!

She's a 19 month old fawn show girl. She has some points but doesn't have enough attitude for the ring. She's really laid back and calm (which works well for us, but not for the ring)!

Her breeder is a big believer in testing which is a big thing to us. And, being a show dog, she's leash trained, crate trained and house trained!

And she's only 5.5 hours from us! (that's nothing if you're a Texan - we have a big state!)

I'll post pictures once it's a sure thing. She needs to be spayed first so I'm assuming it will be at least 2 weeks before we get her - -if it all works out!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

She's ours!!! Just got the e-mail from her breeder. We're so excited!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Pictures, pictures!!!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

EEEEK! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

How wonderful, can't wait to see pics, do danes swim?


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

She's on the left (on the right is her sister)
























She's being spayed next Wednesday and I think we'll be picking her up on June 1st!

And we'll be re-naming her Pixie! We just thought it was so perfect for such a huge gentle giant!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She looks like a deer! 

Congratulations!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

She's absolutely stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone! We're excited but NERVOUS! I don't think I've ever felt this way! Having mini dachshunds comes so naturally and easily to me. I'm sure a month after Pixie is home, though, it will feel that way, too!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

We're picking her up tomorrow! Will post pictures tomorrow evening!

Picked up 25 whole chickens today (no organs) in preparation, haha!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She's so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

We're home! She's such a good girl! She's very calm, laid back, sweet and walks so great on a leash. She slept all night in her crate, pottied this morning outside and then went back to her crate. The doxies are being little terrors. We introduced Lexi first and all was well. They sniffed each other, then Lexi played a game of fetch while Pixie watched. Then we introduced Scout and she was fine. But I think Lexi got protective of Scout and scared Pixie, so Pixie went back to her crate to sulk. She's so different from the doxies, it's insane. They are truly "big dogs" in small bodies.

She has had anything to eat yet - won't really touch the chicken. That's ok, though - I know it will take time.

Now to what you all really want! Pictures!

Go to her Facebook folder here:
Facebook


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!!

I only have one pic of Mouse with one of the danes she was fostered with... she's barely bigger than his paw!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well for some reason I can't see your pictures they won't come up. But I'm so happy for you she is just beautiful. I think you better make those big scary mini Dachshunds behave and not scare there new BIG sister.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She is beautiful!
Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

wow I am jealous, I LOVE HER! I want a Great Dane bad but don't have room and I am trying to stick to a 2 dog at a time rule so will be hopefully 10 or more years till I am ready for a new dog...maybe that will be a dane though


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

A few more pictures!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is so sweet looking. But wait........... did I see the ugly face on that there Doxi?


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

She looks like she's as big as your fence!!! Love it =)


----------

